# Promise Ultra 100 TX2 unter Vista 64?



## KlaDi (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich hab in meinem System einen IDE-Controller von Promise verbaut, den Ultra 100 TX2. Dieser hat unter Windows 2000 wunderbar funktioniert. Nun habe ich umgerüstet und versuche den Controller unter Vista 64 zum laufen zu bekommen. Nachdem ich nach langem suchen herausgefunden habe, das man auch den Traiber vom Ultra 133 nehmen kann, wird das Gerät zumindest nicht mehr als Unbekannter Massenspeichercontroller angezeigt, sondern als Windows Vista X64 Promise Ultra100 TX2 (tm) IDE Controller. Allerdings immernoch mit einer Warnung.
Diese lautet:

Das gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10):

Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt nur leider brachte mir das keine weiteren Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand ne Idee? 

Die Platte kann ich nicht übers Board laufen lasse, da bereits alle IDE-Anschlüße belegt sind.


gruß klaus.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Mai 2008)

Das ist der Fluch eines 64Bit Systems unter Windows. Mit einem 32Bit OS könntest du einfach den Vista-Treiber nutzen. Mit 64Bit brauchst du einen 64Bit Treiber, der für das Gerät und Vista geschrieben wurde und kannst nicht den von Vista oder eines anderen Gerätes nehmen. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle einmal mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## KlaDi (4. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist, das Promise für diese Hardware keine Vistatreiber schreiben wird. Aber es soll nen Workaround dafür geben, um halt dien Controller zum laufen zu bekommen. Nur leider habe ich dafür keine genaue Anleitung gefunden und hatte gehofft, hier wüsste vielleicht jemand bescheid.


----------

